# Combine Celltech with Nitro for best results??



## SVB99 (Sep 22, 2002)

Hey guys, is it imperative that I use Cell-Tech with Nitro-Tech for maximal growth? I'd prefer to continue to use my Optimum and maybe combine that with CellTech for some growth. BTW, does anyone like Celltech? Is it a good supplement and are there any downsides?
Thanks,
Sam


----------



## Dr. Pain (Sep 23, 2002)

YES, Best combination for FINANCIAL LOSS! 


Use Optimum Protein....and their creatine...it is "Creapure" from SKW labs....the purest in the world.  Get yourself a bag of sugar or dextrose (home brewers) and donate your extra cash to  the "Get Prince a Personality Fund!"  


DP


----------



## gopro (Sep 23, 2002)

Ok, I am not going to be quite as hard on Muscle Techs Cell Tech and Nitro Tech as DP(he is an angry, angry man...LOL), but I do feel they are so overhyped it is ridiculous. Are they decent products...yes. Will they provide the gains that the ads claim...no F'n way!

To answer your question more specifically, no you don't need to use them together. You can still use Optimums whey with Cell Tech. I think CT is fine if your goal is simply more bodyweight and strength without concern for bodyfat. For anyone who wishes to get or stay lean, the sugary CT is not the way to go.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Sep 23, 2002)

GP... NEXT Leg W/O is in your honor, I'll show you ANGRY!! LOL 


DP


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 23, 2002)

another bb that has been posioned by muscletechs lies


----------



## Mudge (Sep 23, 2002)

Over even the relatively few years I've looked at mags and such, there has been alot of hype, promise, and failure in supplements from DAY 1 of my being around. My first mag was in 1989, and I started lifting summer of 87.


----------



## gopro (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> GP... NEXT Leg W/O is in your honor, I'll show you ANGRY!! LOL
> 
> 
> DP



Lifting with anger is the ONLY way my friend!


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 24, 2002)

butt i love all the sugar.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> 
> Lifting with anger is the ONLY way my friend!




HELL FUCK YEAH!  


DP


----------



## Arnold (Sep 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by SVB99 *_
> Hey guys, is it imperative that I use Cell-Tech with Nitro-Tech for maximal growth? I'd prefer to continue to use my Optimum and maybe combine that with CellTech for some growth. BTW, does anyone like Celltech? Is it a good supplement and are there any downsides?
> Thanks,
> Sam



yes, and while you're at it please click the donation link at the bottom of this page and feel free to enter a generous dollar amount! 

(just kidding)


----------



## gopro (Sep 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just look at the weights and I get pissed off! I think to myself, "you little fu%kers...I'm gonna toss you around like feathers...then I'm gonna spit on you as I throw you to the ground and find something heavier!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Robboe (Sep 25, 2002)

Oh great.

Two guys talking macho to each other.

How cute.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Sep 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Oh great.
> 
> Two guys talking macho to each other.
> ...



Yes....he did say "Feathers" so I figured he was talking about you! 


DP


----------



## Robboe (Sep 25, 2002)

Of course he was.

I'm all macho and stuff.

Yep.


----------



## oldschoolboy (Sep 25, 2002)

I like to stack Cell-Tech, Nitro-Tech and Hydroxycuts. Now I know I'm burning fat 2000% faster, and gaining muscle 4000% easier...


----------



## Arnold (Sep 25, 2002)

really? 

I am going to buy this stack right now!


----------



## Mudge (Sep 25, 2002)

LoL @ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Check my sig, look what this stack did for me!


----------

